# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Свёртка базы на платформе 8.2

## qqq111qqq

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите как реализовать свёртку базы для 1С:Бухгалтерия 2.0. Или может быть у кого-то уже есть готовые решения и есть желание поделиться?

----------


## StronG-X

*qqq111qqq*, на инфостарте есть обработка по свертке, может быть она Вам пригодится, по моему самый лучший вариант. Я подобное в ручную делал при свертке предыдущей базы
http://infostart.ru/public/118486/
Как вариант, посмотрите вот еще эту обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/90159/

Хорошим вариантом была бы эта обработка, но её к сожалению у меня нет
http://infostart.ru/public/81861/

----------

qqq111qqq (08.04.2013)

----------


## qqq111qqq

Спасибо за ответ! Обработки хорошие, только бесплатно их не скачать. Вы не располагаете таковыми чтобы поделиться?

----------


## StronG-X

http://rghost.ru/45129679 кроме последней

----------

qqq111qqq (08.04.2013)

----------


## qqq111qqq

Огроменное спасибо! Буду изучать

----------


## visadm

А еще раз можно выложить?

----------


## qqq111qqq

Делюсь всеми свёртками, которые у меня есть (включая те, что мне давал StronG-X)
http://yadi.sk/d/TwC2FFhS6pM0f

----------


## rlevch

Добрый день!
 Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/90159/ и http://infostart.ru/public/116098/. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## sta777

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку для свертки базы Бухгалтерия 2.0.:blush: 
Нужна для переноса справочников и остатков в 3.0.

----------


## DMLangepas

ерунда. Проще перенести в 2.0 эти справочники Конвертацией, и обновить на 3.0

----------


## ol-enk

ЛЮДИ! выложите ещё раз обработки, не могу уже неделю свернуть УТ-шку :mad:

----------


## sergei-fedos

попробуйте здесь, помогут http://www.1c-biz.ru/

----------


## ol-enk

хорошая попытка, но нет ))))

----------


## gyper

ребят кто нибудь может скинуть свертку мне тоже для упп 8.2 ИИ
а то по всем ссылкам файлы удалены 
gyper@mail.ru

----------


## DMLangepas

лови, ушли

----------


## gyper

Спасибо !!!

----------


## Andrey_szr

> ребят кто нибудь может скинуть свертку мне тоже для упп 8.2 ИИ
> а то по всем ссылкам файлы удалены 
> gyper@mail.ru


Можно и мне на papajho2005@rambler.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## izz

Выложите ещё раз обработки по свертке УТ 10.3, пож-та :)
Или на почту iceflame@yandex.ru скиньте.

----------


## tresherx

День добрый!
Выложите плиз ещё раз свёртки
или на мыло: mgerasimov@mail.ru

----------


## IrenV

Присоединяюсь, isis1@ro.ru

----------


## mess-hw

Люди добрые, поделитесь сверткой, у кого есть, а то те что были на форуме удалены.
можно на почту messiah-hw@yandex.ru

----------


## lekslznzss

> Делюсь всеми свёртками, которые у меня есть (включая те, что мне давал StronG-X)
> http://yadi.sk/d/TwC2FFhS6pM0f


Доброго времени суток!
Мучаясь в поисках наткнулся на ваше обсуждение на данном форуме по обработке "Свертка базы 1С Предприятие 8.2!
Во общем проблема в следующем: "Закрывая 2013 год, Бухгалтер возжелала 2014 начать с нового листа перенеся все остатки в новую базу.
Шаря по просторам интернета узнал, что это возможно, и вполне себе реализуемо, единственное что нужно это внешняя обработка "Свертка ИБ".
Которая конечно есть на оф.. сайте ИТС, но как вы сами писали там за неё просят оплатить годовое обслуживание....!!!
Я конечно было обрадовался, что кто то выложил эту обработку...! Но перейдя по ссылке... мое настроение вновь:( !
Пожалуйста, ели вас не затруднит выложите еще раз и отпишитесь!
Зарание при много благодарен!

----------


## AlexGur

http://1c-fasthelp.net/svertka-bazy-1s-8-2/
В статье есть ссылка на обработку, сегодня проверял - живая.

----------


## budfalo

На самом деле проблема свертки не в том чтобы свернуть, а чтобы после свертки получить аккуратную базу с правильными документами (вводом остатков) а не кучу корректировок регистров.
По этому поводу типовая свертка, которая есть на дисках ИТС - чушь. Она плодит тупо корректировки регистров на момент свертки и потом с ними разбираться - то еще удовольствие. Однако есть уже люди, которые обо всем этом подумали и сделали хорошую весч. На инфостарте выложена.

Правильная свертка 1C или свертка базы 1C по правилам.
+ Правила свертки для 1С:Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3
http://skladchik.com/threads/%D0%A1%.../#post-2861436

----------


## AlexGur

Она и регистры корректирует, и документы "Ввод остатков" делает. Вчера сворачивал базу, по крайней мере на 62-м счете все нормально, аналитики все на месте.

----------


## budfalo

> Она и регистры корректирует, и документы "Ввод остатков" делает. Вчера сворачивал базу, по крайней мере на 62-м счете все нормально, аналитики все на месте.


А ты какую конфигурацию сворачивал? Пытался проверить соответствие управленческих данных в регистрах учета затрат с бух учетом (это в случае УПП актуально).
У нас бухи так до этого криворуко всё вели, что свертка делается даже не для того чтобы размер базы уменьшить, а чтобы от мусора избавиться и начать год с вменяемых остатков.

---------- Post added at 12:02 ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 ----------




> Доброго времени суток!
> Мучаясь в поисках наткнулся на ваше обсуждение на данном форуме по обработке "Свертка базы 1С Предприятие 8.2!
> Во общем проблема в следующем: "Закрывая 2013 год, Бухгалтер возжелала 2014 начать с нового листа перенеся все остатки в новую базу.
> Шаря по просторам интернета узнал, что это возможно, и вполне себе реализуемо, единственное что нужно это внешняя обработка "Свертка ИБ".
> Которая конечно есть на оф.. сайте ИТС, но как вы сами писали там за неё просят оплатить годовое обслуживание....!!!
> Я конечно было обрадовался, что кто то выложил эту обработку...! Но перейдя по ссылке... мое настроение вновь:( !
> Пожалуйста, ели вас не затруднит выложите еще раз и отпишитесь!
> Зарание при много благодарен!


http://helpme1c.ru/obrabotki-s-diska-its
http://helpme1c.ru/obrabotka-svertka...azy-its-1s-8-2
Проверял. На диске ИТС та же самая обработка.
Но меня результат её работы не устроил.

----------


## AlexGur

Бухгалтерия строительной организации. По поводу криворукости подтверждаю, в предыдущей базу закрытие месяца автоматом не делалось, бух проводки вручную корректировала. В новой (свернутой) будем пробовать закрывать уже автоматом..

----------


## лфещ4шьщещ

повторите пожалуйста свертки а то файлы уже удаленны

----------


## DMLangepas

обновись на 3.0, а там есть в штате свертка базы

----------


## budfalo

Бугога. обновится с 1.6 бухгалтерии на 3.0 ради свертки базы?
Бухгалтерия 1.6 сворачивается штатной обработкой с ИТС-а. Рабочая ссылка выше.

----------


## aleks_19

поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## AlexGur

Пост №23.

----------


## Tisa

> Делюсь всеми свёртками, которые у меня есть (включая те, что мне давал StronG-X)
> http://yadi.sk/d/TwC2FFhS6pM0f


А можете перезалить ? а то там уже ничего нет...Пожалуйста:)

----------


## avm3110

> А можете перезалить ?


А чем вам штатная обработка не подходит?

----------


## Tisa

Штатная оставляет много мусора

----------


## avm3110

> Штатная оставляет много мусора


Это что-то из области фантастики... "Мусор" в Вашем понимании это что?

----------


## normalyok

Кто нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой:
УПП сворачиваю стандартной обработкой с ИТС. Не вводятся операции остатков по счету 01.01 в хозрасчетном регистре бухгалтерии. В налоговом всё ок, а в хозрасчетном нет! Как так?

----------


## resours

Здравствуйте,

Нужна Свертка для 1С 8.2 Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.5.4)

----------


## dmi3y

День добрый! Прошу также кинуть в меня или выложить те свертки, кто чем пользуется....Спасибо большое.

----------

